# Age of animal crossing players.



## Therhodian

Sometimes I feel a bit to old... But yeah let's look at ages!

So how old are you?

I am a bit sorry the age list is so big, and the first ages take large gaps while later do not. But you can always post your age if you desire to do so.

I am 22.


----------



## LaceGloves

I'm 18. c:


----------



## cIementine

I'm almost 13 so I put 13.
Thanks for actually putting a 1-12 option unlike the last one.
But I don't know many 1 year olds around here.


----------



## Therhodian

pumpkins said:


> I'm almost 13 so I put 13.
> Thanks for actually putting a 1-12 option unlike the last one.
> But I don't know many 1 year olds around here.



I just see 1-12 as a uhm.... well some games say 12+ so I thought 1-12 would be a region people see as 'kids' of course no offense, to people at that age. But it is just for measurement. And well of course it is hard to play the game at 1/2 But maybe a parent has a kid that enjoy looking at them. 

Though I left multiple choices out.... I am lame.


----------



## spCrossing

I'm a 16 year old dude, playing a children's video game.


----------



## Fossildude747

I'm 13 and I don't like mot games teens would play. I like nintendo and kids games, AC: NL, pokemon, mario. Plenty of things


----------



## Zombie_Girl

Hey! I am 25 but I turn 26 next month. :3


----------



## jakeypride

18 here! Haha I love all the animal crossing games!


----------



## Jamborenium

24 year old representing


----------



## Rasha

I'll be 26 next February


----------



## candiedapples

Hey, OP - even if there are mostly teens on the forum, you are definitely not old  The first person to post in the 31 - 35 bracket! I'm 31. I love the series even though I probably don't have exactly the same sense of nostalgia that younger players may have for the AC games they grew up playing. One reason I like the series is because of its all-ages appeal. I like a lot of things such as cartoons that aren't strictly for kids or adults, but are appropriate for all.


----------



## Nanobyte

It's a riddle, wrapped in a question, tied up with a mystery.


----------



## HeyPatience

Im 21. I get weird looks and stuff, but I honestly dont care! Its a great game


----------



## LaFleur

17 going on 18


----------



## evoxpisces

Suddenly I feel very old. I'm 31.


----------



## Jarrad

What I love about Nintendo is how it probably attracts more older consumers as opposed to attracting young ones. Kids these days are mostly interested in cod and gta, whereas the late teens/young adults are interested in everything Nintendo.


----------



## Emilie79

Wow i feel old!!! Lol im 35 n i love video games ive been playing video games since Atari lol i hope theres more people my age here


----------



## Locket

10 I played City Folk at 6-7.


----------



## honeymoo

I'm 15


----------



## Mekan1

I don't think anybody below the age of 6 plays AC I do at 11 though


----------



## Milleram

I'm 26.


----------



## candiedapples

Emilie79 said:


> Wow i feel old!!! Lol im 35 n i love video games ive been playing video games since Atari lol i hope theres more people my age here



My family's first video game system was the Atari 7800! Some of the games I can remember were Ms. Pac Man, Galaga, Centipede, Asteroids, and a couple others.


----------



## Therhodian

candiedapples said:


> Hey, OP - even if there are mostly teens on the forum, you are definitely not old  The first person to post in the 31 - 35 bracket! I'm 31. I love the series even though I probably don't have exactly the same sense of nostalgia that younger players may have for the AC games they grew up playing. One reason I like the series is because of its all-ages appeal. I like a lot of things such as cartoons that aren't strictly for kids or adults, but are appropriate for all.



I think my first nostalgia, was a old pc with floppies as a game, a black and white tv with an Atari. Animal Crossing, is something I played 12 years ago... So I would have been 10, looking back on being 10... I realise I do not even know what else I did then, games was all I had as I grew up though but not though as in enviroment, but on psychological terms. 

So for me nintendo was the only friend I had, I mean Captain Olimar, and his army of Pikman, Link and all the others kept me kicking.  

But I am quite surprised there's still a few old not yet tortimers, running. And I do agree, it goes for all ages.


----------



## LostNoob

I'm 19, turning 20 next month.
Surprised that there are members on this forum older than me, I was sort of worrying that I was too old for the forum


----------



## badcrumbs

I'm 25 and bring my DS pretty much everywhere with me...my purse has the perfect little pocket for it. Sometimes I'll go grab a beer after work and play ACNL at the bar. No shame!


----------



## scartwright

24 years old here! Glad to see there's a lot of us.


----------



## JellyDitto

Jarrad said:


> What I love about Nintendo is how it probably attracts more older consumers as opposed to attracting young ones. *Kids these days are mostly interested in cod and gta*, whereas the late teens/young adults are interested in everything Nintendo.



Sadly, this is true. A lot of the kids at my school talk about gta, which I thoink is really aggravating. Kids shouldn't be playing games about killing hookers and shooting bullets into people's heads. ESPECIALLY IF YOU ARE UNDER 16. It's EXTREMELY inappropriate and it makes me sick. I'm 12 (almost 13), and I'm completely content with playing Pok?mon and Animal Crossing. I'm sure it's much more fun than shooting guns.


----------



## oath2order

Currently 21, still playing AC


----------



## Superpenguin

16 and sitll play AC.


----------



## Pnixie

I'm 22, 23 in a few weeks ! I discovered AC on the Game Cube when I was about 12 ... Since then I still love this game !


----------



## Therhodian

badcrumbs said:


> I'm 25 and bring my DS pretty much everywhere with me...my purse has the perfect little pocket for it. Sometimes I'll go grab a beer after work and play ACNL at the bar. No shame!



That is quite badass actually.



Pnixie said:


> I'm 22, 23 in a few weeks ! I discovered AC on the Game Cube when I was about 12 ... Since then I still love this game !




Yay we went trough the same thing, I can't believe I played this when I was 12 time, a big hiatus in my younger years if I look back.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Domowithamustache said:


> Sadly, this is true. A lot of the kids at my school talk about gta, which I thoink is really aggravating. Kids shouldn't be playing games about killing hookers and shooting bullets into people's heads. ESPECIALLY IF YOU ARE UNDER 16. It's EXTREMELY inappropriate and it makes me sick. I'm 12 (almost 13), and I'm completely content with playing Pok?mon and Animal Crossing. I'm sure it's much more fun than shooting guns.



I am 22, and many of the people speak about GTA still, and I always wonder if they really enjoy it. I played GTA the old one in 2d the first 3d gta, and a few others, but I always got bored. And I can tell you man, your completely right. Animal crossing is not only a game that is friendly for all ages, me and many older people still play. Animal crossing has it's charm, and it's also more fun then killing hookers in a game. 

What I like about pokemon and such is that it's also a game with a lot of lessons in it. Wether it's playing a nuzlocke challenge and losing your favorite pokemon, or your favorite villager in animal crossing leaves, in such an regard Animal crossing and games like pokemon teach you some stuff. Whereas in GTA you just respawn lose some money, use some cheats or get a gun and go back to killing. 

Keep enjoying the games you like, and don't worry, I've been playing pokemon since generation 1 when pidgeotto was my favorite pokemon, and I still whenever I play have a pidgey on my team most of the times. I like using Gen 1 pokemons, Alpha saphire and Omega Ruby are comming out I was your age at that time. But you don't want to know how hard it was to get a eon ticket or trade pokemons you needed link cables and all kinds of stuff. It was really annoying!!!


----------



## Pnixie

Therhodian said:


> Yay we went trough the same thing, I can't believe I played this when I was 12 time, a big hiatus in my younger years if I look back.



Ahah it makes me smile when I'm remembering how it was ! 

This was my favorite place ahahah ! I loved pick up things the villagers didn't wanted anymore


----------



## Jake

I'm 19 but I voted 50+ so my vote will be accurate in 31 years


----------



## Therhodian

Pnixie said:


> Ahah it makes me smile when I'm remembering how it was !
> 
> This was my favorite place ahahah ! I loved pick up things the villagers didn't wanted anymore



That and the lost and found was awesome!


----------



## Hyasynth

21 represent. 

The best part about (some) GTA and Cawadoody players: They think they're hardcore for having parents negligent enough to buy them babby's first M-rated games at the age of 10.

Personally, I find the people who turn an innocuous game like Animal Crossing into a perfect town pissing match are far more competitive than the average Dorito muncher.


----------



## NewLeafTori

14 of present but 15 in a couple of months.


----------



## avsrule247

I'm 25!

- - - Post Merge - - -

In December!


----------



## Therhodian

avsrule247 said:


> I'm 25!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> In December!


So soon probably allow me already to wish you a nice bday enjoy buddy.


----------



## graceroxx

I'm just a month away from being 14.


----------



## Lauren

im 20 but ill be 21 in 3 months lol


----------



## tamagotchi

14, going to be 15 in January.


----------



## sakurakiki

I'm 19 & won't be 20 until next August.


----------



## Megan.

I'm 21. c:


----------



## Mkay

I'll be 18 in a week.


----------



## Balverine

Almost 19 . 3.


----------



## Leela

Why is there no option for 0 year olds? Vote for baby equality

Anyway, I'm 15


----------



## stargurg

welp, i'm almost 16. xD


----------



## Zedark

I'm 16 but i have the maturity of a 5 year old


----------



## Becca617

13.


----------



## ItachiKouyou

I'm 21 ^^


----------



## Ghost Stories

oh geez everyone is so young compared to me ^^;


----------



## Twilight

I'm 13. But AC is such a good game for all ages. Plus, it's really addicting too. XD


----------



## Vanila

I'm 13 too, and I remember playing WW when I was 6, I guess everyone can enjoy AC :3


----------



## epicquirkynugget

Because of ALL those 1 year olds....


----------



## wintersoldier

i'm twenty-three, not too old but looking at the poll i feel ancient lmao.


----------



## shasha

Everyone here sounds so much older than me  I'm only 12


----------



## long

Currently 20


----------



## melissacrossing

I'm 17.


----------



## Autaven

25 year old female here


----------



## Shimmer

I'm 20!


----------



## lazuli

ummmmm you guys do know theres a how old are you thread in brewsters cafe, right ???/
im turning 15 on tbts birthday (dec 20)


----------



## BlooBelle

13 lol
I feel so young. ;-;
well i guess i am pretty young


----------



## WonderK

20.


----------



## Nashiro

Eighteen. It's funny how the age group for ACNL is somewhat distributed when it's moreso targeted for a child audience.


----------



## kml64

14 years here. I've been playing Animal Crossing, and Nintendo in general ever since I was 5. Ironically, my earliest game I remember playing is Sonic Rush on the new DS Lite my friend owned (We sadly have lost touch in the recent years). A Sega game that got me totally into Nintendo. I got my first real DS Lite at about 6 or 7, if I remember right. It's top screen broke, but it still works after all this time. Still here 8 years later with my shiny red 3ds, and hoping to get the new 3ds when it arrives. It will be my 4th handheld, my 5th Nintendo system in general.


----------



## KelseyHendrix

17, yay.


----------



## starlite

I'm 16!! ^^


----------



## FireNinja1

13 playing this cutesy little decorative flower breeding catalog collecting and other stuff game.


----------



## Ichigo.

I'm 21. Glad I picked up the game this year. I'll be sure to buy every new release now.


----------



## butz

I'm 21 and I started on New Leaf when it came out last year! It's all thanks to my friends that I started; they told me how good this version of it was so I played it while waiting for Pokemon X and Y to come out, and I play it more than Pokemon now! ^^


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I'm 14 years old and Animal Crossing is my bby #ye #representing `u`/


----------



## oreo

~~


----------



## Alesteors

I'm 21   Will be 22 in March; played every Animal Crossing since the GCN.


----------



## Eline

19 y/o :3


----------



## DarkFox7

I'm a 15 year old ACNL player. Woah, looks like a lot of other from my age group like it too! :3


----------



## honeyaura

spCrossing said:


> I'm a 16 year old dude, playing a children's video game.


Who said it's just for children? c;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and I'm 21. Heh.


----------



## snapdragon

Yeah!!! 10 of us in the 26-30 range!!! Haha I'm an oldie ^^;


----------



## Tao

23 :3


I don't see how it's a 'childrens game'. I always thought the children's games had bland colors and iron sights.


----------



## aleshapie

Sigh... I am the only person (so far...) in the 36-40 year old range...


----------



## smb3master

I'm 16, I really don't think it's weird to play AC when your older.


----------



## mayorofparadise

Am 20 and been playing animal crossing since wild world!


----------



## Baumren

I'm 22. NL is my only ac game.


----------



## MayorBacon

I'm 19...I feel sort of old by the results


----------



## Lepidoptera

29 and still playing animal crossing. Video games are fun for everyone.


----------



## Praesilith

67, ACNL just brings me so much joy
seventeen


----------



## Astro Cake

20, this is my first Animal Crossing. I got it back when it was released and all of my friends were playing it. Sadly none of them really play anymore.


----------



## oreo

I am 18. ^^
My younger sister is 7 and she plays.
My aunt plays AC:NL too and she is 35.


----------



## ~Mae~

I'm 15 in 2 months, I got the game when I was 13

- - - Post Merge - - -

My sister is 9 and she plays it


----------



## princessmorgan

26! My 8, 5, and 4 year olds play too though!


----------



## Arcticfox5

I'm 17 (and a half, hehe)


----------



## Sanaki

I'm 18, don't play much anymore but whatever.


----------



## Feloreena

I'm 22. I played the GameCube version back when I was 11/12, and then hadn't play another Animal Crossing game until I got New Leaf for Christmas last year.


----------



## pika62221

Kind of funny when people see a kawaii game, and instantly assume it's a kids game. Have you read some of the dialog? It's not exactly the kind of stuff taught in kindergarten!

- - - Post Merge - - -



aleshapie said:


> Sigh... I am the only person (so far...) in the 36-40 year old range...



Not anymore now that I voted, and I BARELY make it (on the older side). I'm curious where all the 40-somethings are, because we were adults when the game hit America (and Japan for that matter).


----------



## Makusho

I'm 16 years old, and going by the poll it looks like most people here are in my age group too! :O


----------



## Alyx

I'm 20 and I've loved Animal Crossing since Population Growing.


----------



## Piyo

I'm 17 years old, but people tell me I act like I'm 20.

Been playing Animal Crossing for over 5 years now, and I still love it.


----------



## PlasmaPower

I'm 106.



Spoiler



Take out the 0 between the 1 and the 6...


----------



## TamaMushroom

I recently turned 18, but I have been a fan since I can remember.


----------



## queertactics

I'm gonna be 20 in March! TONS of people at my university bring ACNL to classes, so whenever I bring my 3DS I get like, 30 Spot Pass notifications!! Nintendo is aware that their target audience has shifted, in the sense that their old demographic has grown up: they now market to us, as _well_ as "1 - 12 year olds". 

It's a little weird tho, you know? I've had kids on the island be like "Be my online boyfriend" and it's like, that's literally illegal. Please stop. I wish there was an option to enter your age and have Kap'n say "Who ye be lookin to hang out with on the island? A: Anyone! B: 18+ only".


----------



## brutalitea

I turned 21 last month.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I'm 19.


----------



## Buttercup

im 16 but im turning 17 in feb


----------



## leepotato

I'm 14. :3


----------



## Geneve

15, but hey, E_ is_ for everyone.


----------



## Peachi

I'm 16 years old, within the same group as most other players.


----------



## Alyssa

I'm 17.


----------



## animale12

I'm 18 soon to be 19


----------



## August

Just hit 19 at the wee end of last month! 

Man is it just me or do all the 12-13 year old's type a thousand times better than I did at that age? Jeez, pretty darn awesome!


----------



## Cold~

I am 20 and I play New Leaf everyday, because **** YEAH ANIMAL CROSSING >


----------



## Icewolf

I'm 26!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'm 13.


----------



## milkyi

Fossildude747 said:


> I'm 13 and I don't like mot games teens would play. I like nintendo and kids games, AC: NL, pokemon, mario. Plenty of things



Same dude but I'm 12 turning 13 on October 20 in 2015


----------



## ToxiFoxy

I am 12, I never noticed how many people that are older play more more Animal Crossing than us, not hing against anyone


----------



## Plum Pudding

I'm 39, shhhhhh


----------



## zoriez

I'm 14!
Edit: WOW, so many people my age! I wanna message them all so we can be friends but I'm too shy


----------



## charade501

I'm 19.


----------



## Chiisanacx

I'm 14 ~ I loved playing this game when I was younger


----------



## Soundmotion

10.  Am I the youngest person on here?


----------



## Maris82084

I am 30, but once a gamer always a gamer. Its nice because now I share it with my son. Bonding time


----------



## Bon Bonne

I'm 25...


----------



## Rasumii

16 over here!


----------



## Nyamco

14 here. I also have a younger sibling that plays as well.

I̶ ̶d̶i̶d̶n̶'̶t̶ ̶k̶n̶o̶w̶ ̶p̶e̶o̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶5̶0̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶p̶l̶a̶y̶e̶d̶.̶


----------



## laurenx

Just turned 15 a bit ago


----------



## squirelT

I just turned eighteen : 3 
Its kind of neat seeing the different age groups that play animal crossing. Though honestly I did see it coming.


----------



## http://

I'm 20. I've played AC all my life, though, so it's not like I'm going to stop playing just because I may not be the ideal age.


----------



## dizzy bone

I am 24 soon. I've enjoyed AC games since I was about 12


----------



## Seth Lios

I'm 26 and I have been playing AC games on and off since the GameCube days.


----------



## Athenacchi

I am 22


----------



## MindlessPatch

15~ I've loved the game since I was a lot younger though hehe ^^


----------



## Celestic

24


----------



## Qazplmer

16, and 10 year old brother plays as well~


----------



## booshoe

oooh booy.....i thought most would be in the 21 bracket since my friends who are into AC are 21-25......but now i just feel old...
hahahaha XD


----------



## prostime

I'm turning 22 soon haha wow.


----------



## Goop

I'm 18~


----------



## abbydoll

17! c:


----------



## Meliara

I'm 32 going on 12. (My mother was the one to get me hooked on AC. She played City Folk.) I later learned my mother in law used to play Wild World. I would have never guessed.


----------



## MayorGong

I'm 20 :>


----------



## Raviuchiha

I just turned 15 today so 13-17


----------



## Mayor Kera

I'm turning 24 at the end of the month.


----------



## Inkbug

I'm 24. tbh I thought that the majority would have been in the 18-25 bracket!


----------



## Paranoid

26, yo.


----------



## Ami

19  soon 20


----------



## Viixen

Ah there are a few of us in the 26-30 colum *dances*

Im 29 in September. My bf turns 23 tomorrow >.<


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I'm merely 16...

And old enough to drive.


----------



## Joyce

24


----------



## Jou

I'm 19... 20 next month


----------



## Boobwyn

17. But I'm not an avid player.


----------



## dr4gonite

I'm 19!


----------



## WhiskeyTortoise

I'm turning 17 in March, so I'm apparently part of the majority according to the poll.


----------



## Amilee

i am 22 years old haha c: 
i feel so old ~


----------



## Skeeve

im 25 and i grew up with Animal Crossing so ill be playing it till i die probably =p


----------



## peachtown

22 here


----------



## Boccages

32 here


----------



## UtopiaJ

27 here! You'd be surprised how many adults love playing games that remind us of our childhoods. Most of my friends love playing games in one form or another.


----------



## Mayor Snowball

23 here


----------



## DarkDesertFox

20 years old


----------



## ATotsSpot

Yay!!  I'm not the only 30+ here....whew!


----------



## Espurr96

18 here, will be 19 in October. 

That's too far for me to wait but I like that time of year c:


----------



## Fearthecuteness

24. But it doesn't seem too bad since there seems to be plenty of people on here around my age which doesn't make me feel so old. xD


----------



## MagicalCat590

I'm 24. I just love Nintendo. I started out with old NES system in the 90s, and now I just play whatever I want despite the age ratings.


----------



## Peppy Wendy

I am 11 years old and i live in The Nehterlands, i have english on school so i learn little bits of it! Also i am new here!


----------



## Tommi

I'm 26, it's interesting looking at the poll, no players between the ages of 41-50


----------



## samipika

I'm 23!


----------



## emre3

I'm 16


----------



## SeccomMasada

16! hipster trash that lives on tumblr


----------



## Quill

I love that there's three people who voted fifty plus.. I hope it wasn't a joke and that there's actually people over 50 playing AC/on the forum, the thought makes me happy.


----------



## Silversea

Started playing GCN at 10, WW 10-11, New Leaf at 18. CF somewhere in the middle.

As 19, played AFe+ for sprite ripping project and wiki purposes.


----------



## Holla

I'm 18 (will be 19 the day after tomorrow) and I still love animal crossing! ^.^ I was first introduced to it back when I was about 10 years old thanks to those little "if you liked ______ than you might enjoy Animal Crossing Wild World!" Papers that they used to package in older Nintendo games. I remember the couple of gameplay screenshots on that paper had me super interested in trying out the game. xD Too bad I no longer have the sheet... :/


----------



## regigiygas

i'm 21 but i've been playing since like 15 maybe?


----------



## Classygirl

I started new leaf at 29, and I just turned 31...wow I switched bracket ages...lol. Oh well at least people still wonder if I am 21-25 sometimes think younger, I got carded for an M rated video game...really? haha. Can be annoying but mostly all good that I've got that young looking thing going for me so I guess I don't feel bad. My fianc? is 22 and you can't tell who's older so I feel no age shame, felt weird crossing over the 30 line though and last year flew by.


----------



## crossinggirl

I'm 18.


----------



## kyrynbunni

I'm 21~


----------

